# i'm back pc crashed



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hi its me..Daisy..had to make a new id as my pc is offically toast so now I can check in at the library with all of you. Got tested at 6 weeks this last monday, waiting for results...I know its not enough as the aches are horrible and I'm so tired still during my hashi' attacks. Went golfing Sunday and monday boy did i CRASH and ache ...and I shouldn't be for being only 34!!! Anyways just wanted to say I'm back. Will chk in with you all later. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Hi its me..Daisy..had to make a new id as my pc is offically toast so now I can check in at the library with all of you. Got tested at 6 weeks this last monday, waiting for results...I know its not enough as the aches are horrible and I'm so tired still during my hashi' attacks. Went golfing Sunday and monday boy did i CRASH and ache ...and I shouldn't be for being only 34!!! Anyways just wanted to say I'm back. Will chk in with you all later. :hugs:


I wondered where you went??? So glad to know you are okay. It's a bummer when the PC crashes. That happened to me recently; I was soooooooooooo upset. Mainly because of the replacement cost.

Can't wait to see your labs and ranges when they come in.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Bummer! It happened to me also. These computer, after computer, after computer....are costing a bundle!!!

Glad you have the library to fall back on and you are back posting.

Check in often and keep us up dated.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think we've all been through at least one computer crash. It never gets easier. Hate it.

Six weeks and counting for the results of your tests? Heck, doesn't the lab at least send you a copy? [Moral to the story: if you want your resutls prontito, get your doctor to write "cc to patient" on the lab order.]


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugh, sometimes computers can be such a PAIN! I, too, am curious to see what your lab values will show! I sure hope you get to feeling better soon! ((HUGS))


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad to see you are back with us. We're waiting with bated breath to see how those results come out for you.


----------

